# Italian/English/Spanish : ajete, young garlic



## Ripley_y

Hola

En inglés ajete lo encontré como young garlic, pero en italiano no lo encuentro en ningun sitio. Existe agliette???Como se dice??

Gracias por adelantado y un saludo


----------



## london calling

Hola!
We say "aglio fresco", if by "young garlic" you mean fresh garlic which has to be hung up somewhere to dry out.

Or there's something called "aglietto" (mangiarebene.com):

_L’aglietto è l’aglio in erba, non ancora formato, senza spicchi.
_
Which of the two fits your bill?


----------



## Ripley_y

I think that I was looking for the second word. Thanks a lot


----------



## ilaria77

London Calling - which word would be more suitable to translate aglietto into English: Garlic Chives or Wild garlic?

Thanks


----------



## london calling

ilaria77 said:


> London Calling - which word would be more suitable to translate aglietto into English: Garlic Chives or Wild garlic?
> 
> Thanks


 
Ilaria, I have to confess I've never bought it in the UK! I'm not at all sure.....

Why don't you look it up in google ? There's bound to be photos of it...would you recognise it if you saw it?


----------



## ilaria77

Will do, thanks


----------

